# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка >  Пісеньки про тварин і птахів

## Наталия Михайловна

Весела пісенька про горобчика

*Всім потрібні друзі.*
           муз. Компанейца
Іграшки вже не потрібні
Й кольоровий олівець.
Це тому, що в годівниці
Поселився горобець.
Щоб за ним спостерігати
Тут без краю й без кінця
Взявся мову я вивчати
Свого друга – горобця.

Приспів:
Цвірінь – цінь – цінь,
Цвірінь – цінь – цінь.
Лунає пісня ця.
Цвірінь – цінь – цінь,
Цвірінь – цінь – цінь.
Навіть горобцям.

Ой цікава ж ця робота –
Дресировка горобця.
Крихти хліба найсмачніші
Клав у годівницю я
А у нашому будинку
Новина тепер така:
Плеще крильцями горобчик
І танцює гопака.
Приспів:

Про життя своє чудове
Все співав він тут і там.
Швидко стало це відомо
Всім сусідським горобцям.
Дам їм крихіток солодких
Більше тижня не пройде,
Дресирований горобчик
Хоровод тут поведе.
Приспів:

Ноты - *(ссылка нерабочая)*

----------

t.scripnichenko (02.09.2018)

----------


## leonora_



----------

LlLena (04.03.2021)

----------


## leonora_

http://s49.radikal.ru/i126/1102/d5/ccbe837aef8f.jpg   Пісня-гра "На пташиному дворі"

----------

Kolpachiha (29.08.2018), Ольгадайченко (02.09.2021)

----------


## leonora_

http://s49.radikal.ru/i126/1102/6a/73ec16beb1cf.jpg       Пісня курчатка.
                                                                                          Давайте в дружбі жити.
                                                                                          Гра "Упіймай лисицю"

----------

Kolpachiha (29.08.2018)

----------


## Janna156

Просила ссылку на песенку козы, а потом сама нашла песню "Упрямая коза" она правда не совсем про козу, а скорее про девочку, но можно переделать, песня на русском яз. 3 куплета, но я взяла только 2.
Слова я переделала:
1к.Живет ребенок маленький упряменький такой 
Для мамочки он сладенький 
Любимый и родной
что хочет эта козочка все делает родня
Упрямей этой козочки не видела друзья

П в: Упрямая коза, упрямая коза 
Блестят как угольки ее хитрющие глаза -2 раза

2 к.
Хватаемся за голову: ну как с ней поступать
а может быть нам здорово козульку поругать
Но самое ужасное мы знаем наперед
Нас девочка упрямая упрямством доведет
Пв: тот жеХватаемся за голову: ну как с ней поступать
а может быть нам здорово козульку поругать
Но самое ужасное мы знаем наперед
Нас девочка упрямая упрямством доведет
Пв: тот же Плюс и минус:

----------


## AnushkA777

вот песенка "веселих курчат"
на музику Злотника

Ось веселії курчата     
 Йдуть за мамою гулять
Дуже люблять вони дружно
Весело пісні співать

Приспів:
Ко – ко -  ко -  ко – ко,
Ось як ми крокуєм
Ко – ко -  ко -  ко – ко,
І водичку п єм
 Ко – ко -  ко -  ко – ко,
Ось як ми танцюєм
 Ко – ко -  ко -  ко – ко,
Зернятко клюєм.

Всі за мамою пішли
Гарні зернята знайшли
А зернятко золоте
Дуже гарне і смачне.

----------

fotinia s (19.03.2018), Наталі (31.10.2019)

----------


## kievkids

*Їжачок*

1. Гляньте — сірий їжачок! 
Скільки в нього колючок! 
Покажи нам лапки й очі… 
Та він слухати не хоче.

2. У клубочок весь зібрався, 
За шпичками заховався, 
І не дивиться ніяк. 
Ось такий тобі їжак!

3. От недобрий! От і злюка! 
Бач, як сердиться, аж хрюка! 
Наче свинка, і тремтить, 
Ну, нехай собі лежить!

----------

natalia1508 (21.06.2017), Венерочка (18.08.2017), Ольгадайченко (02.09.2021)

----------


## kievkids

*Пісня про білку*

https://yadi.sk/d/IC-4tb-w327wnk

----------

LlLena (04.03.2021)

----------


## Валентина Андреева

У маленькій, у хатині
На тепленькій кожушині
Хтось дрімає, хтось муркоче,
Спозаранку спатки хоче.
Увесь вечір, цілу нічку
Не зімкнула вона вічки,
Все шукала хитру мишку,
Натрудилась вона трішки.

Приспів:
Киць-киць-киць-киця, киця-кицюня,
Мур-мур-мур-мурка, мурка-манюня,
Киць-киць-киць-киця, киця-кицюня,
Мур-мур-мур-мурка, мурка-манюня.

До обіду, до смачного
Вона є завжди готова,
Ніжно лапка личко миє
Ще й зарядку зробить шия,
Киця любить, киця мріє,
Що матуся їй налиє
Білу-білу і густеньку
Сметаночку смачненьку.

Приспів.

День проходить, день минає,
Киця хвостиком махає
Вона знов чекає нічку,
Щоб спіймати хитру мишку.
У маленькій, у хатині
На тепленькій кожушині
Хтось дрімає, хтось муркоче,
Спозаранку спатки хоче.

Приспів.

----------

dzvinochok (29.03.2017), Ольгадайченко (02.09.2021)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пісня "Веселі гуси" нове виконання
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4z...w?usp=drivesdk

----------

Anathema (19.08.2017), Fons (24.01.2018), kievkids (04.09.2018), Nata S (17.08.2017), Natysja12 (16.08.2017), oksana888 (18.08.2017), Oksyyy (07.07.2020), SANOCHKA (13.10.2020), Венерочка (18.08.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (12.08.2017), Наталі (31.10.2019), Ольгадайченко (02.09.2021)

----------


## dzvinochok

Танок маленьких каченят нечуваної краси укр виконання

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Anathema (19.08.2017), kievkids (04.09.2018), moderm (11.03.2021), Nata S (17.08.2017), Natysja12 (16.08.2017), oksana888 (18.08.2017), Oksyyy (07.07.2020), SANOCHKA (13.10.2020), viculy (28.08.2017), Венерочка (18.08.2017), Ирина Данишура (02.01.2019), Наталі (31.10.2019), Ольгадайченко (02.09.2021), ЮЛилиана (24.10.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Пісня "П'ять каченят" на англ мотив

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Ось відео

----------

fatinija (22.08.2017), Fons (24.01.2018), kievkids (04.09.2018), oksana888 (18.08.2017), Oksyyy (07.07.2020), viculy (28.08.2017), Ольгадайченко (02.09.2021)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

Зайченята
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Jy...x7Whtj71J1VYgN
Спасибо автору

----------

kievkids (04.09.2018), Наталі (31.10.2019)

----------


## Yulia230697



----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

Oksyyy (07.07.2020)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697

gif картинки

----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697



----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Yulia230697



----------

moderm (11.03.2021)

----------


## Janna156

Песня про белочку. Можно инсценировать или построить целый сценарий.Де ти , білочко, була?

Де ти, білочко була
Цілий день, цілий день,
Де ти білочко блукала руденька,
Я про дні зимові дбала
І горішків назбирала -
Цілу зиму тепер буду ситненька.

Де ти пташечко була, 
Цілий день, цілий день,
Де ти пташечко трудилась все літо
Я гніздечко будувала
Пір’я, прутики збирала,
І тепер  я взимку  маю  де жити.

Де ти, зайчику гуляв
Цілий день, цілий день,
Де ти зайчику ховався, маленький,
В мене було стільки справ - 
Шубку нову вибирав
І тепер я білий а не сіренький.

Звірі у лісі усі, 
Цілий день, цілий день,
До зими свої хатини готували
І тому тепер малята
Не страшна зима звірятам,
Бо вони старанно працювали.

Автор Галина Британ.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lrYGikVQW4

----------

